# Repticon Bristol - October 26 & 27, 2013



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

When:
October 26 & 27, 2013

Where:
Bristol Conference Center
3005 Linden Drive
Bristol, VA 24202

Time: 
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00 am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm

Admission: 
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, 4 and under – Free.

About the Repticon Bristol Show:
Repticon arrived in February 2013 at the Tri-State area of the great States of North Carolina, Tennessee, and Virginia with a new show, Repticon Bristol! Virginians in the area and those herpers beyond were ready for an exciting show which was held at the Holiday Inn Bristol Conference Center and presented the spectacle of thousands of reptiles, amphibians, and other exotics. All the education, entertainment, raffle prizes, and live animal interaction expected from Repticon slithered into Bristol to the delight of attendees, and returned again in May.. Get ready because the Bristol show will offer new adventures in the reptile hobby that have only just begun!

For more information: Repticon Bristol Page

Email: [email protected]


----------

